# need to find someone to bale our field Oklahoma



## TheBlarneyStoneLLC (Jul 16, 2017)

We have a beautiful 20 acre hay field that we need square baled (small bales). It is ready now and our hay guy just flaked on us. How do I find someone? We are in-between Meeker and Prague OK. Have other acreage that needs round bales but the square bales is the most important.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

TheBlarneyStoneLLC said:


> We have a beautiful 20 acre hay field that we need square baled (small bales). It is ready now and our hay guy just flaked on us. How do I find someone? We are in-between Meeker and Prague OK. Have other acreage that needs round bales but the square bales is the most important.


Go to your local Natural Resource Conservation Service office(NRCS office) or your local Farm Service Agency office(FSA office) and ask if they know of someone that is reputable to square bale your hay. They also have bulletin boards in both offices that may have leads posted. Maybe some of our OK men can recommend someone in your immediate area....but all agricultural businesses(co-operatives) would be other places to inquire.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

There's always Craigslist.


----------



## TheBlarneyStoneLLC (Jul 16, 2017)

Vol said:


> Go to your local Natural Resource Conservation Service office(NRCS office) or your local Farm Service Agency office(FSA office) and ask if they know of someone that is reputable to square bale your hay. They also have bulletin boards in both offices that may have leads posted. Maybe some of our OK men can recommend someone in your immediate area....but all agricultural businesses(co-operatives) would be other places to inquire.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Thanks for the advice. We were able to get a guy from doing this. Only problem is he hasn't used his square baler in 7 years, plus, can't get any help getting the bales up from the field. Apparently a lot of the people doing custom baling have given up doing square bales just because they can't get help anymore. So everything is going into round bales and now we still have to buy square bales. This is super frustrating. I was looking into making square bales from the round bales but seems like a lot of work. Still would have to buy a baler, not sure it's worth it.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

TheBlarneyStoneLLC said:


> Thanks for the advice. We were able to get a guy from doing this. Only problem is he hasn't used his square baler in 7 years, plus, can't get any help getting the bales up from the field. Apparently a lot of the people doing custom baling have given up doing square bales just because they can't get help anymore. So everything is going into round bales and now we still have to buy square bales. This is super frustrating. I was looking into making square bales from the round bales but seems like a lot of work. Still would have to buy a baler, not sure it's worth it.


Sometimes buying is your best bet. Doubt rebaling would be worth it.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I was trying to quit custom baling this year for exactly the reasons that you mentioned. I also have to admit a relapse or two.


----------



## TheBlarneyStoneLLC (Jul 16, 2017)

So they got the 20 acres cut, raked and they baled last night, now they are doing the other hay field we have. Had all kinds of people trying to buy this hay from us it's so pretty but we need it. I know we are supposed to let it sit a bit before loading it into the barn but how long? There is rain coming possibly by Monday. We feed it to horses and some cows but prefer it didn't get wet even though it's wrapped.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I usually let rolls sweat 2 days. Having said that, I have also taken them directly to the barn with no issues.

I do not mind tight rolls getting some rain. It will not penetrate or case mold. Just do not put them in the barn until they have dried out after a rain.

Glad to see you found someone to make hay.


----------

